# Storm over St Monans zigzagging pier



## Vieri (Nov 4, 2020)

Not being an engineer, I am not sure how effective the bizarre shape of St Monans' pier is to break waves, but I assume it works. What I am sure of, on the other hand, is that photographically speaking the pier is a truly inspiring work of concrete! 2 seconds, Hasselblad X1D II, Hasselblad 30mm and Formatt-Hitech Firecrest Ultra filters.







Thank you for viewing and commenting, best regards

Vieri


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 4, 2020)

Lovely.
Sometimes I do chuckle and say, 'they should have had a photographer on their staff' . Someone here had posted a landmark and there was a garbage can at the entirely wrong spot for us photog's!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 4, 2020)

I am no engineer either, but perhaps the design has more to do with strength of the barrier
Nicely seen and photographed also.


----------



## PJM (Nov 4, 2020)

Very interesting breakwater.  Great image.


----------



## weepete (Nov 4, 2020)

Another cracker Vieri! Beautiful rendering of the stone on the peir in particular. I wasn't aware of this place, I'll need to go up and check it out some day. 

I assume the zig zag design will break the waves at different points, offering multiple breaks as the waves crash in. It would be stronger if it was made as an arc, but the zig zag would give more area and therefore take more power out of any waves. Looking at the way it's oriented and the harbour mouth it's probably also to provide the most space at the entrance, while taking the brunt of the swell from the North Sea.


----------



## Vieri (Nov 7, 2020)

NancyMoranG said:


> Lovely.
> Sometimes I do chuckle and say, 'they should have had a photographer on their staff' . Someone here had posted a landmark and there was a garbage can at the entirely wrong spot for us photog's!



Thank you very much, glad you enjoyed it! 



Dean_Gretsch said:


> I am no engineer either, but perhaps the design has more to do with strength of the barrier
> Nicely seen and photographed also.



Thank you very much Dean, glad you liked it!  



PJM said:


> Very interesting breakwater.  Great image.



Thank you very much Pete, glad you enjoyed it! 



weepete said:


> Another cracker Vieri! Beautiful rendering of the stone on the peir in particular. I wasn't aware of this place, I'll need to go up and check it out some day.
> 
> I assume the zig zag design will break the waves at different points, offering multiple breaks as the waves crash in. It would be stronger if it was made as an arc, but the zig zag would give more area and therefore take more power out of any waves. Looking at the way it's oriented and the harbour mouth it's probably also to provide the most space at the entrance, while taking the brunt of the swell from the North Sea.



Thank you very much indeed Pete, glad you liked it!  Yes, that was my assumption as well, the shape must be needed to dissipate as much wave power as possible while keeping the harbour accessible - still, a very bizarre (and extremely photogenic!) shape!

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## Winona (Nov 8, 2020)

Awesome photo and strange looking pier.


----------



## Vieri (Nov 9, 2020)

Winona said:


> Awesome photo and strange looking pier.



Thank you very much Winona, glad you enjoyed the photo!  Yes, it's a bizarre but very inspiring looking pier indeed! Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## Space Face (Nov 9, 2020)

Another belter. Great subject too.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 9, 2020)

I love the tone you’ve captured here and what a fantastic subject!




NancyMoranG said:


> Lovely.
> Sometimes I do chuckle and say, 'they should have had a photographer on their staff' . Someone here had posted a landmark and there was a garbage can at the entirely wrong spot for us photog's!



We were just talking about this last night.  We were out photographing the Zakim bridge and I said they didn’t run this by any photographers because thebridge is great but good sight lines are hard to find!


----------



## Vieri (Nov 10, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Another belter. Great subject too.



Thank you very much indeed, glad you enjoyed it! 



SquarePeg said:


> I love the tone you’ve captured here and what a fantastic subject!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, glad you enjoyed it!  Yes, it's a really cool and inspiring subject!

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 10, 2020)

NancyMoranG said:


> Lovely.
> Sometimes I do chuckle and say, 'they should have had a photographer on their staff' . Someone here had posted a landmark and there was a garbage can at the entirely wrong spot for us photog's!



That's what the clone tool is for; stuff like trash cans and people.


----------



## Vieri (Nov 11, 2020)

The Barbarian said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely.
> ...



Indeed!


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 11, 2020)

My favorite thing about this image is the ladder. It invites a story line. With the cold and stormy water, I don't know who or what would climb down in there. But that begs the question: who or what will come climbing out?


----------



## Vieri (Nov 13, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> My favorite thing about this image is the ladder. It invites a story line. With the cold and stormy water, I don't know who or what would climb down in there. But that begs the question: who or what will come climbing out?



Glad to hear that my image inspired your imagination!  



Brittany854 said:


> Beautiful, nothing else can describe, awesome.



Thank you very much indeed!  

Best regards,

Vieri


----------

